# Viper 791xv Arms the system, 10 minutes later alarm goes off.



## linuxrc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello Folks,

First time visitor to the site and poster. I'm hoping some among you may be helpful. 

I have a Viper 791xv system with a viper 479 remote. I'm having a strange problem of late. I thought it was related to poor quality battery but I just replaced it with some new energizers, so I'm thinking that it is something else.

When I arm the system, everything looks normal. The remote tells me the system is armed and I can see RX communication. If I wait a few minutes the remote starts to beep, and the door ajar indicator is on. The alarm on the car also can be heard when this happens. This is actually pretty consistent and I really should try and 'time' how long it takes for the alarm to activate. But I haven't done so, as I lock the car at work but park it in my garage at night. Right now I have to lock the car without the alarm on.


I'm not sure what I need to do. If it try and re-program the system, will this resolve the issue? Anyone else have problems like this or have you seen any threads with these types of reports?

I'm not the original owner of the car but I've had it for a year and I think the unit was professionally installed by the first owner. So needless to say I won't have any receipts of work or proof of purchase ;|

What is my best recourse?

Thanks in advance.
T


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the door trigger is acting up, what is the year make and model of the vehicle in quiestion?


----------



## linuxrc (Mar 19, 2010)

lcurle said:


> sounds like the door trigger is acting up, what is the year make and model of the vehicle in quiestion?


The car is a 2006 Dodge Magnum SRT8. 

Yeah for some reason it shows the door trigger going off but not sure how I would go about diagnosing this problem. Do these systems deteriorate to the point one needs to just replace them? 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Car alarms are wierd, sometimes they last 15 years sometimes 1 year. I have seen some cheap ones outlast some expensive ones. Here is what I can find out about the door triggers on that vehicle; In each kickpanel;
The DRIVERS DOOR is a PURPLE (-) wire in the WHITE plug Pin 3, the PASSENGER DOOE is a PURPLE/WHITE (-) in the WHITE plug Pin 3. the DRIVERS REAR DOOR is a PURPLE/GRAY (-) in the GRAY 26 Pin plug, Pin 10 and the PASSENGER REAR DOOR is a PURPLE/YELLOW (-) in the GRAY 26 Pin plug, Pin 9. When connecting to an ALARM SYSTME, use all 4 DOOR TRIGGER wires and DIODE ISOLATE.


----------

